# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Raitioliikenneinvestoinnit 20132017

## 339-DF

Alla oleva teksti pohjautuu KSV:n valmistelemaan liikenneinvestointien talousarvioehdotukseen vuodelle 2013 sekä investointiohjelmaehdotukseen vuosille 20142017. Asiakirja on kslk:n käsittelyssä 17.4.

Jätkäsaaren raitioteitä varten on tälle vuodelle varattu 6,5 Me Kamppi  Länsiterminaali -yhteyttä varten. Välimerenkadulle ei ole varattu mitään. Ymmärtääkseni KSV ja HSL eivät enää tahdo toteuttaa Välimerenkadun rataa.

Telakkakatu on tarkoitus rakentaa 20142015. Mitä ilmeisimmin raitiotie tehdään samaan aikaan, mutta varattu summa 6,0 Me tuskin sisältää kiskojen kustannuksia.

Kalasataman raitiotien 1. vaihe on ajoitettu vuosille 2016 (2 Me) ja 2017 (4 Me). Onkohan tämä yhteys Pasilaan?

Kruunusiltojen hintalappu on 200 Me, josta tänä vuonna käytetään 1 Me ja 20132015 kunakin samoin 1 Me. Varsinainen rakentaminen alkaisi 2016 (65 Me), jatkuisi 2017 (65 Me) ja jatkuisi vielä sen jälkeen. Laajasalossa Koirasaarentien itäpää on tarkoitus rakentaa 20142016. Mahtaakohan sinne tulla jo silloin kiskot? Syytä olisi.

Torikorttelit kummittelevat yhä edelleen mukana, Pajunen tahtoo käyttää 10 Me vuonna 2014 siihen, että raitioliikenteen toimintaedellytyksiä heikennetään Kauppatorin ympäristössä.

Ilmalan raitiotien hintalapuksi on saatu 13,4 Me, ja summa käytettäisiin seuraavasti: 2013 0,9 Me, 2014 1,8 Me, 2015 2,7 Me, 2016 4,0 Me ja 2017 4,0 Me.Tämänhetkinen arvaus on siis, että rata olisi valmis 2017. Lie taas siirtynyt vuodella siitä, kun viimeksi arvattiin valmistumisajankohtaa.

Topeliuksenkadun ratikka on sekin siirtynyt ja sen hintalappu paisunut jostain syystä aivan poskettomaksi. Pyörätie 1,6 Me ja raitiotie 8,55 Me, yht. 10,15 Me tälle 1100 metrin osuudelle. Pyörätien hinta koskee vain itse Topeliusta (lisäksi tulee pyörätie Nordenskiöldinkadulle Urheilukadulta Topeliukselle hintaan 0,8 Me), raitiotie koskee koko osuutta Töölöntorilta Nordenskiöldinkadun ja Manskun risteykseen. Enteileekö sitten sitä, että Topeliuksen ratikka halutaan jättää toteutumatta? Joka tapauksessa ratikkarahat on jaettu siten, että 2015 käytettäisiin 6,15 Me ja 2016 2,4 Me.

Muita ratikan kannalta mielenkiintoisia pyöräkohteita ovat Helsinginkadun itäosa 2014 (1,3 Me, samassa yhteydessä olisi mahdollisuus toteuttaa kasin nopeutustoimenpiteitä) ja Kaarlenkatu 2016 (0,3 Me, lähtisiköhän tässä kaikki parkkipaikat?). Caloniuksenkadulle on varattu pyörätierahaa 0,6 Me vuodelle 2016, tulisikohan sinne samalla ratikkakaistatkin?

Jokerin hintalappu on Helsingin osalta 122 Me. Ilmeisesti Helsingin osuus merkitsee, että huomioon on otettu myös valtion Liipo-osuus 30%. Raha on jaettu niin, että 2013 käytetään 1 Me, 2014 samoin 1 Me, 2015 1,5 Me ja 20162017 kumpanakin vuonna 35 Me. Rakentaminen jatkuisi senkin jälkeen.

Alla olevasta linkistä näkee vastaavan ohjelman vuosille 20092013 ja 20102014.
http://jlf.fi/f17/2775-raitioliikenn...3-a/#post48072

----------


## hmikko

> Torikorttelit kummittelevat yhä edelleen mukana, Pajunen tahtoo käyttää 10 Me vuonna 2014 siihen, että raitioliikenteen toimintaedellytyksiä heikennetään Kauppatorin ympäristössä.


Onko tästä jotain suunnitelmaa jossain? Eikös se nyt jo kertaalleen rempattu? Torikortteleiden elävöittämisessä meni kyllä pieleen jotain ihan muuta kuin raitiotiet. Kiseleffin talon tunnelma vissiin lähinnä tapettiin ja entisetkin shoppailijat katosivat. Muutenkin hankkeessa on lähinnä saatu uusklassististen talojen julkisivuihin niihin kuulumattomia näyteikkunoita ja muita vimpaimia. Jollekin päättäjäporukalle pitäisi vielä vääntää rautalangasta, että kävely- ja shoppailukadun on tarkoitus olla Pohjois-Esplanadi eikä Senaatintori.

----------


## teme

Perinteitä kunnioittaen, olennaista on raha joka on ensi vuodeksi, kaikki sen jälkeen niin sanotusti elää.




> Alla oleva teksti pohjautuu KSV:n valmistelemaan liikenneinvestointien talousarvioehdotukseen vuodelle 2013 sekä investointiohjelmaehdotukseen vuosille 20142017. Asiakirja on kslk:n käsittelyssä 17.4.
> 
> Jätkäsaaren raitioteitä varten on tälle vuodelle varattu 6,5 Me Kamppi  Länsiterminaali -yhteyttä varten. Välimerenkadulle ei ole varattu mitään. Ymmärtääkseni KSV ja HSL eivät enää tahdo toteuttaa Välimerenkadun rataa.


Hmm. Miksi, liikaa linjoja?




> Telakkakatu on tarkoitus rakentaa 20142015. Mitä ilmeisimmin raitiotie tehdään samaan aikaan, mutta varattu summa 6,0 Me tuskin sisältää kiskojen kustannuksia.


Tuosta voisi joku sanoa, että päästäneen pienemmillä tietöillä kun rakennetaan kerralla. Ne kiskojen kustannukset voi muuten olla ehkä HKL:n budjetissa.




> Kalasataman raitiotien 1. vaihe on ajoitettu vuosille 2016 (2 Me) ja 2017 (4 Me). Onkohan tämä yhteys Pasilaan?


Ei riitä. Sanoisin että etelään päin.




> Kruunusiltojen hintalappu on 200 Me, josta tänä vuonna käytetään 1 Me ja 20132015 kunakin samoin 1 Me. Varsinainen rakentaminen alkaisi 2016 (65 Me), jatkuisi 2017 (65 Me) ja jatkuisi vielä sen jälkeen. Laajasalossa Koirasaarentien itäpää on tarkoitus rakentaa 20142016. Mahtaakohan sinne tulla jo silloin kiskot? Syytä olisi.


Jep.




> Torikorttelit kummittelevat yhä edelleen mukana, Pajunen tahtoo käyttää 10 Me vuonna 2014 siihen, että raitioliikenteen toimintaedellytyksiä heikennetään Kauppatorin ympäristössä.


Niin kauan se on jossain tulevaisuudessa, niin en huolehtisi asiasta.  :Smile: 




> Ilmalan raitiotien hintalapuksi on saatu 13,4 Me, ja summa käytettäisiin seuraavasti: 2013 0,9 Me, 2014 1,8 Me, 2015 2,7 Me, 2016 4,0 Me ja 2017 4,0 Me.Tämänhetkinen arvaus on siis, että rata olisi valmis 2017. Lie taas siirtynyt vuodella siitä, kun viimeksi arvattiin valmistumisajankohtaa.


Mut hei, Pasilan sillan levennyksella on vihdoin rahaa ihan jo ensi vuonna, sillä verukkeella tota on tähän saakka lykätty.




> Topeliuksenkadun ratikka on sekin siirtynyt ja sen hintalappu paisunut jostain syystä aivan poskettomaksi. Pyörätie 1,6 Me ja raitiotie 8,55 Me, yht. 10,15 Me tälle 1100 metrin osuudelle. Pyörätien hinta koskee vain itse Topeliusta (lisäksi tulee pyörätie Nordenskiöldinkadulle Urheilukadulta Topeliukselle hintaan 0,8 Me), raitiotie koskee koko osuutta Töölöntorilta Nordenskiöldinkadun ja Manskun risteykseen. Enteileekö sitten sitä, että Topeliuksen ratikka halutaan jättää toteutumatta? Joka tapauksessa ratikkarahat on jaettu siten, että 2015 käytettäisiin 6,15 Me ja 2016 2,4 Me.


Eiköhän siinä tehdä käytännössä koko katu uusiksi tolla hinnalla. Ja toi aikataulu pitää saada uusikis.





> Muita ratikan kannalta mielenkiintoisia pyöräkohteita ovat Helsinginkadun itäosa 2014 (1,3 Me, samassa yhteydessä olisi mahdollisuus toteuttaa kasin nopeutustoimenpiteitä) ja Kaarlenkatu 2016 (0,3 Me, lähtisiköhän tässä kaikki parkkipaikat?). Caloniuksenkadulle on varattu pyörätierahaa 0,6 Me vuodelle 2016, tulisikohan sinne samalla ratikkakaistatkin?


Toi Hesari voipi olla se Lintsin parkkihallin yhteys. Saisiko ne Kaarlenkadun valot pois samalla?




> Jokerin hintalappu on Helsingin osalta 122 Me. Ilmeisesti Helsingin osuus merkitsee, että huomioon on otettu myös valtion Liipo-osuus 30%. Raha on jaettu niin, että 2013 käytetään 1 Me, 2014 samoin 1 Me, 2015 1,5 Me ja 20162017 kumpanakin vuonna 35 Me. Rakentaminen jatkuisi senkin jälkeen.


Sanoisin ettei ole valtion rahat mukana. Uskokaa nyt jo että se Helsingin osuus on halpa, kalliit rakenteet on Espoossa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Hmm. Miksi, liikaa linjoja?


Vain yksi uusi pysäkki ja kalliit liikennöintikustannukset.




> Tuosta voisi joku sanoa, että päästäneen pienemmillä tietöillä kun rakennetaan kerralla. Ne kiskojen kustannukset voi muuten olla ehkä HKL:n budjetissa.


Joo, jos ei muuta niin lautakunta huolehtikoon sitten siitä, että siellä tehdään kerralla kaikki. Toi on tyypillinen sellainen asia, jossa lautakunta voi kerrankin vaikuttaa. Jos lautakunta päättää, että molemmat on tehtävä yhtä aikaa, niin sitten ei tule katuakaan, jos ei tehdä rataa.




> Niin kauan se on jossain tulevaisuudessa, niin en huolehtisi asiasta.


2014 on kuitenkin aika pian.




> Mut hei, Pasilan sillan levennyksella on vihdoin rahaa ihan jo ensi vuonna, sillä verukkeella tota on tähän saakka lykätty.


Noh, toivotaan.




> Eiköhän siinä tehdä käytännössä koko katu uusiksi tolla hinnalla. Ja toi aikataulu pitää saada uusikis.


Sanotaanko niin, että jos tolla hinnalla ei järjestetä ratikoille omia kaistoja ja kunnollisia toimintaedellytyksiä, niin sitten olen todella pettynyt. Odotamme. Samaa mieltä aikataulusta. Kai siellä voisi putki- ja johtosiirtoja tehdä jo 2013.




> Toi Hesari voipi olla se Lintsin parkkihallin yhteys. Saisiko ne Kaarlenkadun valot pois samalla?


Hesari on pätkä Kaarlenkadulta itään. Siinä ei kai ole nyt pyörätietä ollenkaan.

Valojen poiston koplaus tähän on loistava idea! Poistetaan saman tien kaikki valot Flemarille asti, ei niitä siihenkään risteykseen tarvii.




> Uskokaa nyt jo että se Helsingin osuus on halpa, kalliit rakenteet on Espoossa.


Kyllä mä sen uskon, mutta ehkä joku muu ei. Jos Topeliukseen saa tuhlattua 10 Me niin samalla logiikalla Jokeriin saanee puoli miljardia... Olisiko niin, että perinteet velvoittavat arvaamaan metrojen hinnaksi puolet todellisesta, mutta ratikoiden hinnaksi puolitoistakertaiset todelliseen verrattuna?  :Wink:

----------


## 339-DF

> Onko tästä jotain suunnitelmaa jossain? Eikös se nyt jo kertaalleen rempattu?


On siitä jossain, kun muistais missä. Se on se härdelli, jossa Havis Amandan ympäri ja ämpäri menee kamala määrä ratikkakiskoa ja Katariinankadun rata on purettu. Varmaan olet nähnyt sen joskus pari vuotta sitten, kun sitä käsiteltiin.




> Torikortteleiden elävöittämisessä meni kyllä pieleen jotain ihan muuta kuin raitiotiet.


Ei siinä mennyt pieleen mikään muu kuin se, että joku luuli kaupungin virkamiesten ymmärtävän kaupallisuudesta, markkinoinnista ja myynnistä jotain. Lopputulosta voi käydä ihmettelemässä siellä autiossa, steriilissä design-Kiseleffissä. Odotellaan nyt toista konkurssiaaltoa, jonka jälkeen sinne voidaan sijoittaa vaikka joku koirankusetusvalvontavirasto.

Niin, ja ne raitiotiet on menossa pieleen siinä sivussa, hinnalla 10 Me. Toivotaan, että tälle pelleilylle tulee stoppi.




> Tuosta voisi joku sanoa, että päästäneen pienemmillä tietöillä kun rakennetaan kerralla. Ne kiskojen kustannukset voi muuten olla ehkä HKL:n budjetissa.


Tästä vielä. Ei noista summista juuri mikään, suunnittelurahoja lukuunottamatta, ole KSV:n omassa budjetissa. HKR rakentaa pääosan, HKL radat. Eli kun muidenkin ratahankkeiden kustannukset on mukana tuolla, niin kyllä se merkitsee sitä, että Telakkakatua varten varattu summa pitää sisällään kaiken. Tuohon hintaan tuskin saa sekä katua että raitiotietä, varsinkin kun katu edellyttää aika huomattavia tasausmuutoksia ja maansiirtoa.

Eli kaksi asiaa tuosta pitäisi kai korjata. Telakkakadulle määräys rakentaa kiskot ja katu yhtäaikaa, Topeliuksenkadulle putki- ja johtosiirtorahat 2013 ja rata- sekä fillarirahat 2014.

----------


## Albert

> On siitä jossain, kun muistais missä. Se on se härdelli, jossa Havis Amandan ympäri ja ämpäri menee kamala määrä ratikkakiskoa ja Katariinankadun rata on purettu. Varmaan olet nähnyt sen joskus pari vuotta sitten, kun sitä käsiteltiin.


http://www.raitio.org/news/uutis09/l...uskiskotus.gif Piirros © Jaakko Pertilä
28.5.2009 Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunta hyväksyi tämän suunnitelman. Ja tämän jälkeen taisi tulla vielä lisää Amandan kieretämistä.

----------


## 339-DF

Joo, ainakin yhteys Pohjois-Espalta etelään, eli pystyy ikään kuin kiertämään Mantan ympäri täyden kierroksen, tai vaikka kaksi.

Onneksi sentään on nyttemmin ymmärretty poistaa bussi 16 tuolta hullunmyllystä.

----------


## hmikko

Jaa tää oli se. Mä luulin, että suunnitelmasta luovuttiin, kun Katariinankatu rempattiin nykyiseen tilaansa.

Elävöittämisestä tulee mieleen Jan Gehlin esitelmät ja kirjoitukset. Ihmisiä puoleensa vetävän jalankulku-ympäristön luomisen ei tarvitsisi välttämättä olla hakuammuntaa eikä mustaa magiaa, siihen on olemassa ihan periaatteitakin. Senaatintori on vaan väärä paikka.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mä luulin, että suunnitelmasta luovuttiin, kun Katariinankatu rempattiin nykyiseen tilaansa.


Mäkin annoin itselleni kertoa, että kun Katariinankadun kiskonsiirto tehtiin ja Aleksin jalkakäytävää levennettiin "ensimmäisenä vaiheena" niin tarkoitus vähän oli, ettei sitä toista vaihetta koskaan tulisi. Toivotaan, että näin on.

----------


## Jusa

> Jätkäsaaren raitioteitä varten on tälle vuodelle varattu 6,5 Me Kamppi  Länsiterminaali -yhteyttä varten. Välimerenkadulle ei ole varattu mitään. Ymmärtääkseni KSV ja HSL eivät enää tahdo toteuttaa Välimerenkadun rataa.


Saa nähdä mitenkähän ainoastaan Tyynenmerenkadun terminaaliratikka tulee Tyydyttämään varsinaisen Jätkäsaaren asuinalueen asukkaita.
Uskoisin kuitenkin, että suurin kulkutarve on stadin keskustaan eika kasilla Töölön/Arabian suuntaan. Ruoholahden metrokaan ei nyt ihan lähellä ole, eikä vaihtokaan tunnu mielekkäältä ratkaisulta. Nyt siellä ei vielä ole asukkaita, mutta rakentaminen kiihtyy.
Toisaalta tällä hetkellä ei ole sopiovaa linjaa joka vaatisi silmukan siellä suunnalla, ennenkuin Laajasalon linjat valmistuvat.
Yksi vaihtoehto on toki jatkaa tulevaa ysiä Jätkäsaaren asuinalueelle.

----------


## late-

> Jos Topeliukseen saa tuhlattua 10 Me niin samalla logiikalla Jokeriin saanee puoli miljardia...


Mikäs logiikka tämä on? Jos Topeliuksenkadun 1,1 kilometriä maksaa 10 miljoonaa, niin eikös Jokerin 25 kilometriä maksa noin 250 miljoonaa? Vai onko esikaupunkeihin valmiisiin varauksiin rakennettavan Jokerin välttämättä oltava kilometrihinnaltaan olennaisesti kalliimpi kuin keskustaan seinästä seinään katuremontin vaativa raitiotie, jonka molempiin päihin tarvitaan vaihdeyhteydet nykyisiin ratoihin?

----------


## Albert

> Torikorttelit kummittelevat yhä edelleen mukana, Pajunen tahtoo käyttää 10 Me vuonna 2014 siihen, että raitioliikenteen toimintaedellytyksiä heikennetään Kauppatorin ympäristössä.


Pajunen valittiin uudelleen ja torikortteleiden "elävöittäminen" on hänen lempilapsensa. Että saamme pelätä raitioliikenteen toimintaedellytysten huonontamista edelleen!

----------


## teme

> Mikäs logiikka tämä on? Jos Topeliuksenkadun 1,1 kilometriä maksaa 10 miljoonaa, niin eikös Jokerin 25 kilometriä maksa noin 250 miljoonaa? Vai onko esikaupunkeihin valmiisiin varauksiin rakennettavan Jokerin välttämättä oltava kilometrihinnaltaan olennaisesti kalliimpi kuin keskustaan seinästä seinään katuremontin vaativa raitiotie, jonka molempiin päihin tarvitaan vaihdeyhteydet nykyisiin ratoihin?


Eli siis kuten arvelin, tuossa rempataan koko kadun leveys. Mikä on toki ihan hyvä asia muutenkin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mikäs logiikka tämä on? Jos Topeliuksenkadun 1,1 kilometriä maksaa 10 miljoonaa, niin eikös Jokerin 25 kilometriä maksa noin 250 miljoonaa? Vai onko esikaupunkeihin valmiisiin varauksiin rakennettavan Jokerin välttämättä oltava kilometrihinnaltaan olennaisesti kalliimpi kuin keskustaan seinästä seinään katuremontin vaativa raitiotie, jonka molempiin päihin tarvitaan vaihdeyhteydet nykyisiin ratoihin?


Ei siinä mitään logiikkaa ollut, se oli provosointia. Mutta sehän on mukava kuulla, että Topeliuksella tehdään uudelleenrakennus seinästä seinään. Silloin ei ole mikään ongelma löytää tilaa kunnollisille ratikkakaistoille koko raitiotien osuudelta, kun ei tarvitse hirttäytyä nykyisiin ratkaisuihin, kuten puiden paikkoihin tai risteyksien kääntymissuuntiin ym.

Mutta seinästä seinään uusittiin kyllä AKK:kin, vaihteineen ja puineen kaikkineen. Onko hintataso viidessä vuodessa lähes kaksinkertaistunut?




> Toisaalta tällä hetkellä ei ole sopiovaa linjaa joka vaatisi silmukan siellä suunnalla, ennenkuin Laajasalon linjat valmistuvat.
> Yksi vaihtoehto on toki jatkaa tulevaa ysiä Jätkäsaaren asuinalueelle.


Ei tuo ole mikään ongelma, jos se ratikka haluttaisiin tehdä. Ja voihan olla, että se joudutaankin tekemään, jos asukkaat ymmärtävät sitä vaatia.

Ykkönen Kaivokadun kautta Välimerenkadulle on yksi helppo ratkaisu. Alkuaikoina, kun asukkaita on vielä vähän, ykkönen tarjoaisi sikälikin edullisen vaihtoehdon, että liikennöintiaikoja voisi lisätä asteittain, sillä pohjoispään hännälle kaikki on plussaa.

Toinen ratkaisu on rakentaa Liisankadun ja Liisanpuiston rata jo nyt odottamaan Laajasalon tuloa ja "muuttaa bussi 17" ratikaksi Välimerenkadulta Kruununhakaan.

Minusta riippuu nyt aika pitkälti Laajasalon sillan ja Jätkäsaaren asuinrakentamisen aikatauluista, mitä sille Välimerenkadun radalle kannattaa tehdä. Etupainotteisesti Jätkän radat on kuitenkin päätetty rakentaa.

----------


## 339-DF

KSV on kerännyt lautakunnan listaan 22.5. seuraavat hankkeet:

-        Raide-Jokerin rakentamiseen vuosina 2013 - 2017 yhteensä 73,5 miljoonaa euroa

-        Raitiolinjan 9 jatkamiseen vuosina 2013 - 2017 yhteensä 13,4 miljoonaa euroa

-        Topeliuksenkadun raitiotiehen vuosina 2015 - 2016 yhteensä 8,5 miljoonaa euroa

-        Telakkakadun raitiotiehen vuosina 2014 - 2015 yhteensä 6,0 miljoonaa euroa

-        Kalasataman raitioteihin vuosina 2016 - 2017 yhteensä 6,0 miljoonaa euroa

-        Kruunuvuorenselän raitiotiesillan rakentamiseen vuosina 2016 - 2017 yhteensä 129,0 miljoonaa euroa

-        Kävelykeskustan toteuttamiseen vuosina 2011 - 2013 yhteensä 20,2 miljoonaa euroa

-        Muihin jalankulun ja pyöräilyn hankkeisiin vuosina 2011 - 2015 yhteensä 28,5 miljoonaa euroa

Tästä saisi nyt sen käsityksen, että tuo Telakkakadun 6,0 on kiskot eikä muuta, vrt ketjun aloitusviesti. Jos näin, niin missä momentissa ovat Telakkakadun muun rakentamisen rahat?

Jos aikataulut pitäisivät, tämä olisi ihan hieno juttu. Mutta epäilen.

----------


## Ketorin

Haluan nostaa tätä lankaa, sillä vastaava pdf vuodelle 2014, 2015-2018 on ollut netissä jo jonkun aikaa. Siinä ei ole varsinaisesti mitään mielenkiintoista verrattuna paljon paremmin asioista perillä olevan 339-DF:n jo avaamaan, varsinkaan kun tänä- ja ensivuodelle ei liikennebudjettiin liikene raitioteille mitään, kun metroa rakennetaan edelleen n. 50M/a ja koko liikenneinvestiontien talous(kriisi)raami on 97M/a.

Kuitenkin:
-Topeliuksenkadun aikataulu on pysynyt ja on edelleen 2015-2016.

Vuodelle 2016 on allokoitu enemmän, mutta ihan tuntuisi, kuin näistä joku voisi vielä siirtyä: 
-Telakkakatu
-Välimerenkatu
-kalasatama.

Sitten on vuosi 2017, joka onkin oikea raideliikenteen vuosi Helsingissä! Samaan aikaan aletaan rakentaa:
-raidejokeria
-Laajasalon siltaa
-pisaraa
-_sarkasmintajua_.

Varsinainen syy bumppiin on, että myös  torikortteleita on siirretty vuoteen 2017, mikä on kai hyvä asia? Toisaalta liitekuvasta (s.114) tihrustelisin, etteivät kaistat enää lomittuisi ja nyt kaarresäteetkin olisivat joka paikassa 19.5m. 

http://www.hel.fi/static/public/hela...4231/Liite.pdf

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Sitten on vuosi 2017, joka onkin oikea raideliikenteen vuosi Helsingissä! Samaan aikaan aletaan rakentaa:
> -raidejokeria
> -Laajasalon siltaa
> -pisaraa
> -_sarkasmintajua_.


Teoriassa se on mahdollista, koska nuo investoinnit yhteensä ovat kuitenkin vähemmän kuin nyt yhtä aikaa rakenteilla olevat Länsimetro, Kehärata ja metron automatisointi. Käytännössä se tietysti vaatii aika paljon hyvää tahtoa, koska kulttuuri on ollut, että metron tai junan kohdalla sata miljoonaa on pikkusumma ja raitiotien kohdalla mahdottomasti liikaa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:17 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:07 ----------

Noin yleisesti näkisin parhaana, mitä tuolle investointisuunnitelmalle voisi tapahtua, että liityntäpysäköinti heitettäisiin sieltä joukkoliikenneinvestoinneista pois joko autoilun investointeihin tai vielä paremminkin sinne, missä ei aurinko paista. Mutta joukkoliikennettä ne eivät ainakaan edistä. Tai no, edistävät, noin viiden prosentin arvolla siitä, mitä ne maksavat.

----------


## Ketorin

Uusi liikenneinvestointien talousarvioehdotus on taas tehty. Se on vielä kai pöydällä, mutten tiedä tarpeeksi kunnallisesta päätöksenteosta, että voiko tämä vielä muuttua.

Kriisiraamikatosta näemme euron todellisen inflaatioprosentin, eli 106/97=9%  :Wink: , mutta ei siitä sen enempää, synkältä näyttää:

-Tänä vuonnahan ei tapahdu edelleenkään mitään.
-Pasilansiltaa aletaan korjaamaan jo ensi vuonna, mutta valmista tulee vasta ~2020?
-Telakkarantaan tulee rata bulevardilta jo 2016 (Jos tämä ei huuda Fredrikinkadun oikaisua, niin ei sitten mikään).
-Välimerenkatu rakennetaan vasta 2017.
-Topeliuksen katu vasta 2018.
-Jokeri siirtynyt 2022-2024.
-Laajasalo taas 2019-2021.
-Östersundomiin suunnitellaan metroa 1M/a.
-Pisara-radalle ei varattu sentään miljoonia.

http://www.hel.fi/static/public/hela...8CF1/Liite.pdf

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Uusi liikenneinvestointien talousarvioehdotus on taas tehty. Se on vielä kai pöydällä, mutten tiedä tarpeeksi kunnallisesta päätöksenteosta, että voiko tämä vielä muuttua.


Voi.

Ensin kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunta päättää ehdotuksensa, sitten myös yleisten töiden lautakunta. Näiden pohjalta kaupunginjohtaja (tai käytännössä kaupungintalon virkamiehet) tekee ehdotuksensa investoinneista, joka viedään puolueiden välisiin neuvotteluihin alkusyksystä.

Noissa neuvotteluissa vasta asiat käytännössä päätetään (muodollisesti sen jälkeenkin on vaiheita vielä). Etenkin isot hankkeet voivat niissä hyvinkin elää, pienemmät eivät välttämättä enää muutu siinä vaiheessa. Mutta sitä ennen nekin voivat vielä muuttua.

----------


## petteri

Liikenneinvestointiehdotuksessa ei näy rahaa liikennevaloetuuksien parantamiseksi ei nyt eikä tulevaisuudessa. Ilman kehitysprojektia ja merkittävää taloudellista panostusta etuudet tuskin kehittyvät merkittävästi.  :Icon Frown:

----------


## Ketorin

2017 oli kuin olikin raideliikenteen vuosi Helsingissä! Ensi vuonna on luvassa paljon nannaa.

http://dev.hel.fi/paatokset/media/at...a407ef9d9b.pdf

Mielenkiintoisia kohtia on muun muassa:

-Takeessa myös Koskela-Käpylä varayhteydelle 200k ensi vuonna ja vähän lisää seuraavana, eli suunnittelu ensi vuonna ja rakennus 2018?
-Topeliuksenkatua tarjotaan vieläkin vuodelle 2018, ei yhdessä vedossa Meilahteen.
-Atlantinkaari muka jo vuonna 2020?

----------


## 339-DF

> Ensi vuonna on luvassa paljon nannaa.


Näihin on suhdaututtava hyvin varauksellisesti.Tutkimalla menneiden vuosien vastaavia näkee, millainen toteutumisprosentti näillä on. Esimerkiksi Topeliuksenkatu ei ole millään lailla aktiivisessa suunnitteluvaiheessa eikä sitä tulla missään tapauksessa rakentamaan 2018.

Vuonna 2017 olisi tarkoitus (oikeasti) rakentaa ja ottaa käyttöön Tyynenmerenkadun radan pidennys, Välimerenkadun rata ja Reijolankadun rata. Toivotaan, että ne toteutuvat.

Lisäksi kiskoa tulee todennäköisesti jo Telakkakadullekin, sen käyttöönottoa on kaavailtu 2018.

Käpylä on minulle vielä mysteeri. Pohjolanaukio on tarkoitus uudistaa ja samalla raitiovaunun päätepysäkki menee uusiksi. Kunnalliskodintiestä on olemassa jo liikennesuunnitelma, mutta Pohjolankadun jatkeesta ei. Epäilen, että näiden ratojen rakentaminen on vahvasti sidoksissa siihen, mitä Koskelan varikkoalueella tapahtuu eli millä aikataululla laajennetaan. Sivumennen sanoen: minusta on todella sääli, ettei alueen ratoja ole suunniteltu kokonaisuutena. Tässä tullaan menettämään ns. tuhannen taalan paikka. Rata pitäisi rakentaa Koskelantielle ja Oulunkyläntielle. Jälkimmäiselle tulee joka tapauksessa Jokerin yhdysraide, ensimmäiselle rata olisi edullinen tehdä ja yhdistelmänä nämä kaksi (kun Oulunkyläntie rakennetaan oikein) antaisivat mahdollisuuden korvata 65 raitiovaunuilla.

----------


## Ketorin

> Vuonna 2017 olisi tarkoitus (oikeasti) rakentaa ja ottaa käyttöön Tyynenmerenkadun radan pidennys, Välimerenkadun rata ja Reijolankadun rata. Toivotaan, että ne toteutuvat.


Ei Meilahden silmukkaa?

Muuten olen kanssasi ihan samaa mieltä kaikesta, varsinkin Käpylästä. Muistelen raidejokerin suunnitelmista, että yhdysraide piti rakentaa sillä lailla vammaisesti, että siitä tulee yksiraiteinen Oulunkyläntien oikeassa laidassa. Kaistalla, liikennevalo-ohjatusti?

----------


## 339-DF

> Ei Meilahden silmukkaa?


Ei se ehdi. Kaava on vasta valmisteilla, eikä se ehdi lainvoimaiseksi niin, että ensi vuonna voisi rakentaa. Aluksi 2, 3 ja 7 ovat kaikki yhtä megapitkää linjaa, jonka tunnus vaihtuu kesken matkan. "Rusinapuiston" kaava: http://kartta.hel.fi/Applications/ha...005595&map=yes




> Muuten olen kanssasi ihan samaa mieltä kaikesta, varsinkin Käpylästä. Muistelen raidejokerin suunnitelmista, että yhdysraide piti rakentaa sillä lailla vammaisesti, että siitä tulee yksiraiteinen Oulunkyläntien oikeassa laidassa. Kaistalla, liikennevalo-ohjatusti?


Se oli piirretty todella typerästi, tai eihän siitä ollut piirretty kuin lyhyt nysä vaan. Arvaisin, että kustannuskysymys, sillä se rata on kuitenkin melko pitkä rata ja paineet saada 275M riittämään ovat varmasti kovat.

Oikea ratkaisu olisi allokoida nuo kustannukset ihan toisen momentin alle: rata MäkelänkatuKoskelantieOulunkyläntie ja uusi bussin 65 korvaava linja tälle reitille siten, että se voi käyttää osittain Jokerin kiskoja pohjoispäässä. Käskynhaltijantielle on tulossa Jokerin myötä uutta asutusta; keskustaratikka palvelisi sitä mainiosti. Tässä vaan on ongelmana se, että ratikan liikennöintikustannukset nousevat aika korkeiksi, kun ykkösen vaunut nyt Railin myötä tulevat käytetyiksi kokonaan toisenlaisella (poikittaisella) linjalla. Muuten tämän olisi voinut toteuttaa edullisesti linjan 1 pidennyksenä.

----------


## petteri

> Oikea ratkaisu olisi allokoida nuo kustannukset ihan toisen momentin alle: rata MäkelänkatuKoskelantieOulunkyläntie.


Vielä parempi olisi minusta rata Kustaa Vaasan tie - Kunnalliskodintie - Oulunkyläntie. Varikon yli tolppien päällä. Tuota kautta voisi ajaa vaikka kutosen  Oulunkylän asemalle asti Arabian sijasta (Arabian haara jäisi kasille). Lisäksi tuo parantaisi selvästi Koskelan yhteyksiä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Vielä parempi olisi minusta rata Kustaa Vaasan tie - Kunnalliskodintie - Oulunkyläntie. Varikon yli tolppien päällä. Tuota kautta voisi ajaa vaikka kutosen  Oulunkylän asemalle asti Arabian sijasta (Arabian haara jäisi kasille). Lisäksi tuo parantaisi selvästi Koskelan yhteyksiä.


Ei tuo kovin kiertävältä näytä, joskaan Arabian radan jättäminen vaille keskustayhteyksiä ei ole realistista.

Lähtisin ennemmin siitä, että varikon päälle rakennettavaa asutusta palvellaan Kustaa Vaasan tienViikinMalmin raitiotiellä ja Oulunkylää KoskelantienKäpyläntienOulunkyläntien raitiotiellä. Tällainen kokonaisuus laajentaa raitioliikenteen palvelualuetta verrattuna ehdotukseesi ja toisaalta tarjoaa käytännössä samat etäisyydet Koskelan sairaala-alueen uudisasutukselle. Koskelan vanhat kerrostalot voidaan palvella Salmisaarenrannan kaltaisesti pakettiautolla ratojen varteen, jos 55 pitää saada sieltä pois.

----------


## Ketorin

> "Rusinapuiston" kaava: http://kartta.hel.fi/Applications/ha...005595&map=yes


Tuollainen. Mitenhän vaan sitten juskus tulevaisuudessa, kun Taka-Töölön raitiotie on rakennettu ja pitäisi saada kääntö Haartmaninkadulle?

----------


## 339-DF

> Tuollainen. Mitenhän vaan sitten juskus tulevaisuudessa, kun Taka-Töölön raitiotie on rakennettu ja pitäisi saada kääntö Haartmaninkadulle?


Silmukka on suunniteltu Haartmaninkadun raitiotietä silmälläpitäen, eli ylimääräisiä kiskosiirtoja ym. ei tule siinä vaiheessa kun Haartman tehdään. Tosin se alustava Haartman ei ehkä ole ihan sellainen kuin raitioliikenteen ystävä toivoisi, mutta...

----------


## Minä vain

Missä vaiheessa noiden Kunnalliskodintien ja Oulunkyläntien ratojen suunnittelu on, eli tuleeko ne vielä nähtäville ja niistä voi yrittää tehdä muistutuksia?

----------


## 339-DF

> Missä vaiheessa noiden Kunnalliskodintien ja Oulunkyläntien ratojen suunnittelu on, eli tuleeko ne vielä nähtäville ja niistä voi yrittää tehdä muistutuksia?


Kunnalliskodintien liikennesuunnitelma hyväksyttiin kslk:ssa 25.10. Linkki pdf-kuvaan: http://www.hel.fi/static/public/hela...0002/Liite.pdf Siitä ei voi sen kummemmin valittaa tai virallisesti muistutella, sillä tuo on vielä valmistelua. Seuraavaksi tulee sitten katusuunnitelma, ja sehän on lain vaatima asiakirja, josta voi muistuttaa ja valittaa.

Kunnalliskodintien kohdalla se ei kuitenkaan ole tarpeen. Työ on tehty ratikan osalta hyvin. Jos rata olisi linjaraide, voisi miettiä katutilan jakoa eri liikennemuodoille, mutta kun kyse on halliraiteesta, niin tulos on ihan tarkoituksenmukainen. Jonkun verran siellä on radan vierellä pysäköintiä, mutta vain ajosuunnassa varikolle päin, eli kun tuosta ajetaan vuoroja linjalle, niin niitä ei mahdollinen väärinpysäköinti haittaa.

Oulunkyläntie suunnitellaan osana Raide-Jokeria ja sen yhteyttä Koskelan varikolle. Sinne ei taida tulla edes päivittäistä liikennettä, vaan vaunut viedään Koskelaan vain suurempiin korjauksiin. Mahtaisiko Roihupeltoon tulla oma pyöräsorvikin, en tiedä. Mitään valmista ei taida Oulunkyläntiestä vielä olla. Toivon, että eri toimijat kävisivät ennen suunnittelun aloittamista tästä kunnon keskustelun  rata kai kuitenkin kannattaisi toteuttaa niin, että se on kelvollinen myös linjaliikenteelle. Koskelantien osalta tuo valitettavasti vähän niin kuin mokattiin jo, vaikka yritin herätellä ajatusta linjaliikenteestä reitillä MäkelänkatuKoskelantieKäpyläntieOulunkyläntie, jolloin Koskelantien rata toimisi samalla rinnakkaisena yhteytenä Koskelan varikolle, eikä Kunnalliskodintien puhdasta hallirataa olisi tarvinnut tehdä. No, eihän sitä ole vielä tehtykään, joten kaipa kaikki on vielä mahdollista. Koskelantien rata olisi Helsingin halvimpia, kun tila on valmiina eikä alla ole sen kummempia putkia tai johtoja. Se vaan ei tunnu oikein kiinnostavan ketään.

----------


## Samppa

> Koskelantien rata olisi Helsingin halvimpia, kun tila on valmiina eikä alla ole sen kummempia putkia tai johtoja. Se vaan ei tunnu oikein kiinnostavan ketään.


Niin, mutta kun siellä on ne puut, joita ei saa kaataa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Niin, mutta kun siellä on ne puut, joita ei saa kaataa.


Ei niitä tarvitse kaataa, rata tulee sinne puiden väliin nätisti.

Ja jos pitää kaataa, niin ainahan ne saa kaadettua teettämällä kuntotutkimuksen, joka toteaa ne suorastaan vaarallisiksi. Niinhän tehtiin AKK:lla. Kukaan ei ole huomannut kysyä, miksi Flemarin itäpuolen samanikäiset ja samoissa oloissa kasvaneet puut eivät olekaan hengenvaarallisia  :Wink:

----------


## petteri

> Ei niitä tarvitse kaataa, rata tulee sinne puiden väliin nätisti.


Ei rata kyllä Koskelantielle mahdu puita kaatamatta. Sinänsä on kyllä hullua jos katupuiden suojelu koetaan niin tärkeäksi, ettei nimenomaan siksi ratikkaa rakenneta.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ei rata kyllä Koskelantielle mahdu puita kaatamatta.


Kyllä se sinne mahtuu. Se on sitä varten suunniteltu, eikä rata-alue ole leveämpi nyt kuin silloinkaan. Mukavampihan se on rakentaa, jos puut voi korvata samalla uusilla, mutta ei se mitenkään välttämätöntä ole. Ei Mäkelänkadun kiskojen uusiminenkaan edellytä puiden kaatamista.

----------


## Minä vain

> Ei se ehdi. Kaava on vasta valmisteilla, eikä se ehdi lainvoimaiseksi niin, että ensi vuonna voisi rakentaa. Aluksi 2, 3 ja 7 ovat kaikki yhtä megapitkää linjaa, jonka tunnus vaihtuu kesken matkan.


Mitä reittiä tämä siis kulkee?

----------


## 339-DF

> Mitä reittiä tämä siis kulkee?


Länsiterminaali 2KamppiSenaatintoriSörnäinenPasilaTöölöKaupp  atoriEiraKallioEläintarhaKuusitie

(Sen uuden Länsiterminaalin nimi on Länsiterminaali 2. Tuskin tuota kakkosta linjanimeen kuitenkaan tulee.)

Tunnus vaihtuu Pasilassa ja Olympiaterminaalilla.

Rusinapuiston lisäksi pitää saada Pasilan ratayhteyksiä myös kuntoon. Uusi 7 voisi kääntyä siellä ympäri, mutta uusi 2 ei voi ilman muutoksia rataan.

----------


## aulis

> Länsiterminaali 2KamppiSenaatintoriSörnäinenPasilaTöölöKaupp  atoriEiraKallioEläintarhaKuusitie
> 
> (Sen uuden Länsiterminaalin nimi on Länsiterminaali 2. Tuskin tuota kakkosta linjanimeen kuitenkaan tulee.)
> 
> Tunnus vaihtuu Pasilassa ja Olympiaterminaalilla.
> 
> Rusinapuiston lisäksi pitää saada Pasilan ratayhteyksiä myös kuntoon. Uusi 7 voisi kääntyä siellä ympäri, mutta uusi 2 ei voi ilman muutoksia rataan.


Mitä kävi sille suunnitelmalle, jonka mukaan seiska kääntyisi Kuusitiellä ja kakkonen Itä-Pasilassa?

----------


## 339-DF

> Mitä kävi sille suunnitelmalle, jonka mukaan seiska kääntyisi Kuusitiellä ja kakkonen Itä-Pasilassa?


Kuusitiellä kääntyy 3, kuten Railissa on ollut koko ajan tarkoitus. 

Kakkonen ei voi kääntyä Itä-Pasilassa ennen kuin sinne saadaan sopivat vaihdeyhteydet. 7 kääntyy Rusinapuistossa eli Rosina Heikelin puistossa Tukholmankadun kupeessa, kunhan silmukka valmistuu.

Tämä 2+7-järjestely on siis luonteeltaan tilapäinen ja odottaa noita kahta ratayhteyttä.

----------


## Jusa

> Tukholmankadun kupeessa, kunhan silmukka valmistuu.


Minusta olisi voinut samalla miettiä Rusinapuiston silmukan korvaamista Munkkivuoren silmukalla, jota on joskus mietitty Ostoskeskusta vastapäätä olevaan aukioon. Tulehaan Pohjola korteliin paljon uusia asuntoja samoin kuin Huopalahdentien uusiin taloihin. Tiestysti olisi pitänyt rakentaa suoraa rataa Huopalahdentielle. Samalla olisi keventänyt bussi 58 ja muiden "sinisten antiikkibussien" 14, 18 ja 39 kuormaa. Mutta ehkäpä sitten joskus kun Topeliuksen kadun rata rakennetaan.
Uskoisin, että Huopalahdentielle tulee joka tapauksessa rakennettavaksi rata kunhan Jokeri valmistuu ja Vihdintietä aletaan rakentamaan.

----------


## petteri

> Minusta olisi voinut samalla miettiä Rusinapuiston silmukan korvaamista Munkkivuoren silmukalla, jota on joskus mietitty Ostoskeskusta vastapäätä olevaan aukioon.


Jos Huopalahdentielle tehdään kiskot, kyllähän jonkin linjan pitäisi mennä ainakin Huopalahden asemalle asti, jotta saadaan hyvä vaihtoyhteys Jokeriin ja junaan. Jokeri-hankkeen yhteydessä kyllä olisi hyvä syy tehdä Huopalahdentielle rata ja lisäksi kääntösilmukka Haagaan, esimerkiksi Näyttelijäntien ja Aino Ackten tien kulmaan.

----------


## Jusa

Jokeriratahan kulkee muutaman sadan metrin päässä "Munkkivuoren silmukasta" elikä Vihdintien liikenneympyrässä.
Enemmin tai myöhemmin tulee tarve päästä raitiovaunulla Leppävaaran suunnalta jokerirataa pitkin Munkkivuoren ja Meilahden kautta cityyn.

----------


## 339-DF

> Minusta olisi voinut samalla miettiä Rusinapuiston silmukan korvaamista Munkkivuoren silmukalla, jota on joskus mietitty Ostoskeskusta vastapäätä olevaan aukioon. Tulehaan Pohjola korteliin paljon uusia asuntoja samoin kuin Huopalahdentien uusiin taloihin. Tiestysti olisi pitänyt rakentaa suoraa rataa Huopalahdentielle. Samalla olisi keventänyt bussi 58 ja muiden "sinisten antiikkibussien" 14, 18 ja 39 kuormaa. Mutta ehkäpä sitten joskus kun Topeliuksen kadun rata rakennetaan.
> Uskoisin, että Huopalahdentielle tulee joka tapauksessa rakennettavaksi rata kunhan Jokeri valmistuu ja Vihdintietä aletaan rakentamaan.


HSL selvittää aivan lähiaikoina jollain tarkkuudella 58:n, tulevan 500:n muuttamista raitiolinjaksi Kalastaman länsipuolella. Se merkitsisi myös rataa Munkkivuoreen. Minusta on vähän sääli, ettei seiskaa johdeta nyt saman tien olemassaolevia kiskoja pitkin Munkkiniemeen asti.

Ennen pitkää se Huopalahdentien rata varmasti tulee, ainakin jos bulevardisointi tosiaan käynnistyy Tarvontiellä ja Vihdintiellä.

----------


## pehkonen

> HSL selvittää aivan lähiaikoina jollain tarkkuudella 58:n, tulevan 500:n muuttamista raitiolinjaksi Kalastaman länsipuolella. Se merkitsisi myös rataa Munkkivuoreen. Minusta on vähän sääli, ettei seiskaa johdeta nyt saman tien olemassaolevia kiskoja pitkin Munkkiniemeen asti.
> 
> Ennen pitkää se Huopalahdentien rata varmasti tulee, ainakin jos bulevardisointi tosiaan käynnistyy Tarvontiellä ja Vihdintiellä.


Toisaalta kääntöpaikkoja ei ole koskaan liikaa. Pieni kolhu Munkassa, niin nelosia tulee Kuusitielle ylenmäärin. Kolme taitaa juuri ja juuri mahtua seisomaan ilman kympin sotkemista. Kun kolmonen tulee, niin kaipa rakentavat myös lähtölaiturin Kuusitielle vai onko Jalavatie lähtöpysäkki, jonne ajetaan tyhjänä?

----------


## Nappe

Pohjois-Pasilan uusimmissa suunnitelmissa on raitiotieyhteys  Televisiokadun päästä Rantaradan yli ja Hakamäentien ali, sinne voisi vaikka seiska jatkaa jos ysi menee Ilmalaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Pohjois-Pasilan uusimmissa suunnitelmissa on raitiotieyhteys  Televisiokadun päästä Rantaradan yli ja Hakamäentien ali, sinne voisi vaikka seiska jatkaa jos ysi menee Ilmalaan.


Kuten täältäkin voi lukea, seiska jatkuu Meilahteen kunhan siellä on silmukka valmis.

Ysin pitäisi jossain vaiheessa jatkua Ilmalaan. Tämä Pohjois-Pasila on ajateltu ysin jatkeeksi, mutta toteutumistodennäköisyys ei ole kovin suuri. Hakamäentie on kallis ylittää.

----------


## Jusa

> Kuten täältäkin voi lukea, seiska jatkuu Meilahteen kunhan siellä on silmukka valmis.


Vaatii myös Reijolankadun radan.
Kaiketi myös 2017 ohjelmassa.

----------


## Ketorin

> Tosin se alustava Haartman ei ehkä ole ihan sellainen kuin raitioliikenteen ystävä toivoisi, mutta...


Raili-raportissa sivulla 41 muuten kehotetaan tutkimaan Haartmaninkadulla vaihtoehto oma kaista pohjoiseen. Siinä alemmassa kuvassa on Haartmaninkadun rata katkoviivalla ja se kuva ei noteeraa kääntöä tuossa silmukassa, vaan jatkaa suoraan Tukholmankadulle.

Helsingin kaupungin lausunto kehottaa tutkimaan Fredan oikaisua.

----------

